# LS2 intake manifolds?



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

im lookin for a intake manifold for my 06 goat LS2. does anyone have any recommendations on any?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

A couple options: have your original one ported, or get a FAST manifold. Either way is expensive, porting is the cheaper option and usually gets 10-12 horsepower.


----------



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

B-ville Goat said:


> A couple options: have your original one ported, or get a FAST manifold. Either way is expensive, porting is the cheaper option and usually gets 10-12 horsepower.


ok.. im kinda new to working on engines thing lol. so ok i wanted the FAST manifold . but what does porting my stock 1 mean ?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

There are a couple places that can take your stock manifold and port it, or basically grind it out bigger inside to get more airflow, making more power.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Before you go droping money on an intake mani, what mods are your looking to do in the near future?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I like the LSXr 102mm fast makes... I wonder if the high rise LSXrt would fit under the hood. Of course, that requires L92 heads, which is what I'm going for. 330cfm heads (ported) would be amazing.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTO_06 said:


> im lookin for a intake manifold for my 06 goat LS2. does anyone have any recommendations on any?


Do you have any mods to your car that would support a New or Ported intake. If your car is pure stock you will be waisting your money with an intake manifold. You need headers, full exhaust and a cam before you start to think intake.


----------



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

ok i have SLP Cat back gettin SLP headers getting installed in a month or so. i got a AEM Brute force intake, wanna get intake manifold ether ported or the fast with a bigger Throttle Body. installing Koni stocks and sturts with eibach springs with 1in drop in front and .8 in back. front and rear sway bars with bushings. do i need anything else if so plz let me know. thanks guys for helping me out.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Be careful lowering your car and doing long tubes. Oh, and don't get a intake mani with those mods, your wasting your money. Spend the money and get your car tuned after the long tube install.


----------



## GTO_06 (Sep 12, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Be careful lowering your car and doing long tubes. Oh, and don't get a intake mani with those mods, your wasting your money. Spend the money and get your car tuned after the long tube install.


ok thxs i dont think im gonna lower it now that u said that lol ill just do shocks and struts with bushings is there any performance springs but that wont drop my car or should i stay with stock? what kind of tunner should i get or should i go to a shop ?


----------

